# After the Burial Rig Rundown



## Philligan (Jul 23, 2010)

If this is all common knowledge already, I apologize, but I haven't heard too much about their gear, so this was all news to me. Anyway...

I saw After the Burial last night (which was crazy). They're so tight live, it's ridiculous. I would have posted this last night, but I got home at 3 and had to work at 8, and sleeping trumped foruming 

I got a chance to talk to Justin and Trent after the show, so of course grilled them about their gear. They're both using the Axe Fx's (Ultras) live (which I assumed), and they sound sick. What interested me is that they each run their signal in stereo. One side skips cab emulation and gets tuned to their Orange cabs, and that purely acts as a stage monitor, and a backup in case something goes wrong. The other side gets run through the cab emulation and goes straight to the soundboard. I didn't really expect that, but it sounded sick, so who am I to question their ways? 

As far as amp models, Justin didn't say, but he said if he didn't own an Axe Fx, he'd own a Mark IV, because it's his favourite amp, so I'm guessing he's running some kind of Boogie model. Trent uses a blend of a Herbert and an Uberschall. For power amps, Justin said he was using an old ass Carvin power amp (I think he said it was the first power amp he bought). Trent used a Rocktron Velocity 300, which he said he actually preferred to tube power amps, because it was cheaper, more durable/lower maintenance, and still sounded really transparent. 

Other than that, there wasn't a whole lot I could see. I couldn't see Trent's rack (I'm pretty sure he was hiding it behind his Orange cabs), but Justin was just running a tuner, a power conditioner, the Axe, his power amp, and I'm pretty sure that's it. He had this mysterious red stompbox beside his floorboard, which I thought was a harmonizer, but it's actually a Boss looper that he uses for the bass drops, to make the drummer's job easier (because the man works like a fool as it is).

Another thing I brought up was string gauges. I found the 26.5" scale on my Damien 8 to be a little short for a low F, so I was curious to see what they did with a 27" scale. And the low F is............. a .074. 
Not what I was expecting at all haha. But yeah, their lows sounded great, so good for them for doing what I can't haha. Other than the .074, they just ran a standard .009-.054 set for the top 7 strings.

Nothing new for guitars. Justin's still using his green 2228 and retuning it between songs, and Trent's jumping back and forth between his red 2228 (for the drop G# stuff) and his original black 2228 that he stripped and chopped up for the standard stuff (the natural one with the Reb Beach-style cutout). Interestingly enough, Trent still had 808s in his red RG, but his natural one and Justin's green one had Blackouts - the Blackouts seemed to have a bite more bite, cut through a bit more and had slightly tighter lows.

Anyway, I think that's everything haha. Sorry for this huge ass post, but I was really stoked to find out about all this stuff, so hopefully someone else here is, too 

EDIT: I forgot to mention, they've got some new custom 2228's on the way


----------



## ROAR (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the update man,
Didn't know that natural finish 8 was an ibanez!


----------



## Philligan (Jul 23, 2010)

ROARitsBrennan said:


> Didn't know that natural finish 8 was an ibanez!



Yeah, I was actually talking to them about that specifically. I remember maybe a week ago, someone here on ss.org mentioned Trent being nervous about stripping it. That wasn't one of the ones they were given, it was one of the original two that they bought themselves, but he was still on the fence. Basically, Ibanez can't put a picture of him playing that guitar in an ad or anything, because it doesn't look anything like any Ibby's currently offered, whereas a stock guitar in a different colour is no biggie. He got an Ibanez decal for the headstock, but even with that, the body still looks nothing like it used to. I got a closer look (I was four or five feet away from him during the show) and he shaved the horns down and moved the strap button to the neck joint. I forgot to ask him if it helped with the neck-dive.


----------



## budda (Jul 24, 2010)

note: justin's peterson tuner says "bring us booze" when it's not in use. I did not know this was his tuner until he used it as such. saw them last night. killer show 

work sucked today..


----------



## Philligan (Jul 24, 2010)

budda said:


> note: justin's peterson tuner says "bring us booze" when it's not in use. I did not know this was his tuner until he used it as such. saw them last night. killer show
> 
> work sucked today..



Yeah, I saw that, too, man. I was at that show, too, up at the front by Trent.

Work that morning was brutal  haha. I'm getting ready to work again this morning, still trying to recover from Thursday night haha.


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2010)

That's cool. Maybe when they come back here, I'll snag a pic or 2.


----------



## budda (Jul 24, 2010)

Philligan said:


> Yeah, I saw that, too, man. I was at that show, too, up at the front by Trent.
> 
> Work that morning was brutal  haha. I'm getting ready to work again this morning, still trying to recover from Thursday night haha.



I was in front of Anthony and Justin - If you saw a dude with a beard get to growl the last bit of "If you've been living, behind bars *melody*", I'm the guy that did the "behind bars" bit


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 24, 2010)

i'm still no fan of After the Burial, but man what tone, seriously need to make an AXE FX my next big purchase after i get my 6505 head


----------



## JoeMalov (Jul 24, 2010)

They have stuff in Drop G#?


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep. With a low F under that.


----------



## Philligan (Jul 24, 2010)

budda said:


> I was in front of Anthony and Justin - If you saw a dude with a beard get to growl the last bit of "If you've been living, behind bars *melody*", I'm the guy that did the "behind bars" bit


 
Nice, I was the guy with the glasses, probably the only one standing still haha - gotta get a good look at what they're playing haha.

I couldn't believe the tone they got, I thought it was better than the album, especially with a .074 and a 27" scale. I didn't think Herberts were well known for their tight lows, either - or an Uberschall, really. But I guess Trent knows best.

Gotta get me an Axe Fx asap.


----------



## budda (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have axe-fx GAS, I have peterson rack tuner GAS.. fuckin' Justin Lowe .

Rick, you're saying that the 7th string is a low G#? Might explain why I was watching going "but that sounds a lot lower then what I thought B sounded like"..

My buddy (who posts on here) was also at the show, and he said he couldn't hear Trent in the mix from where he was (about 10 feet or so back from the front of the stage)


----------



## Philligan (Jul 25, 2010)

budda said:


> I don't have axe-fx GAS, I have peterson rack tuner GAS.. fuckin' Justin Lowe .
> 
> Rick, you're saying that the 7th string is a low G#? Might explain why I was watching going "but that sounds a lot lower then what I thought B sounded like"..
> 
> My buddy (who posts on here) was also at the show, and he said he couldn't hear Trent in the mix from where he was (about 10 feet or so back from the front of the stage)



Yeah, back when I just had a 7, I was bummed because most of Rareform was off-limits. When I heard the G# on Cursing Akhenaten I was like 

Then I sat down to learn it and got sneak-attacked by the low F near the end 

Other than them, I've only really heard of it being done by Nevermore (Psalm of Lydia - Bb 7 strings with a dropped C#). It kinda bugged me at the time, but I've come to grips with the idea, and think it's pretty interesting now 

Not all their stuff's like that, just a handful - Berzerker (technically 7s, but they play everything on 8s live), CA, and at least one of the new ones, My Frailty.

Trent seemed a little low in the mix as a whole, and I thought the 808s he still has in his red 2228 cut even less, too.


----------



## budda (Jul 25, 2010)

justin has blackouts? I didn't really look, I just enjoyed the colour and the music


----------



## Scarpie (Jul 26, 2010)

hmmmm, interesting. I was in VIP behind soundboard lastnight, and justin definately was louder, but I too was amazed at how clear the Low Ab was, and the low F forget it. Now to find out it was axe fx's. I wonder how long before Dino makes the transition. i personally liked ATB tone better.

Does anyone know if ATB tunes at F0? Cause it sure sounded like it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2010)

budda said:


> Rick, you're saying that the 7th string is a low G#? Might explain why I was watching going "but that sounds a lot lower then what I thought B sounded like"..



When they play in drop, yes. Otherwise, it's A#.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 26, 2010)

sweet post... i have seen them twice, and hopefully a third time soon. Thier sound is so tight live its ridiculous. I guess all thanks go to the Axe-FX!


----------



## budda (Jul 26, 2010)

Rick said:


> When they play in drop, yes. Otherwise, it's A#.



Alrighty


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2010)

Their tuning is 

F A# D# G# F# A# D#

but when they play the "drop songs," it's 

F G# D# G# F# A# D#


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2010)

Fucking double.


----------



## Philligan (Jul 28, 2010)

budda said:


> justin has blackouts? I didn't really look, I just enjoyed the colour and the music



Oh yeah, and Trent has 'em in his natural quasi-2228. If I'm not mistaken, they're endorsing Duncan right now.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2010)

^Correct.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 13, 2010)

Lee (bassist) tunes down an octave below them.

Would that be F0? But yes he is an octave below the Low F. Last time I talked to Trent he said Lee's low F was a 160 gauge string, so...FAT!


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2010)

^Sounds about right.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 13, 2010)

Philligan said:


> EDIT: I forgot to mention, they've got some new custom 2228's on the way


 
Awwwwwwwww yeah.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 13, 2010)

I want their new fucking album to come out so bad haha.


----------



## Path (Jun 28, 2011)

Necro indeed, but a mate of mine and myself were discussin this, any body know wat power amps they run


----------



## themike (Jun 28, 2011)

Path said:


> Necro indeed, but a mate of mine and myself were discussin this, any body know wat power amps they run



Opened for them last month - Carvin TS100s - but its only for stage volume. They run their Fractals through FOH direct.


----------



## Da Butt Bandit (Apr 1, 2016)

Justin got this tight low end that really set them apart from other people who play that type of thing, and I still am trying to emulate it!


----------



## Alfredo Ortiz (Aug 29, 2019)

Dude this is like 2019 now and I'm so freaking new to this hahahh. I mean new as in actually signing up. I've been knew of this. Just came here because of researching After The Burial's tone dude. Sigh...... Dude I just can't seem to find anything to help me get somewhat of an understanding to their sound. I love my own tone that I have using the Axe FX II but dude, even using Dad Metal, PEQ, horizon drive physical pedal, gate, and some more EQ, nothing comes close to that weird raspy tone they have.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Sep 19, 2019)

Alfredo Ortiz said:


> Dude this is like 2019 now and I'm so freaking new to this hahahh. I mean new as in actually signing up. I've been knew of this. Just came here because of researching After The Burial's tone dude. Sigh...... Dude I just can't seem to find anything to help me get somewhat of an understanding to their sound. I love my own tone that I have using the Axe FX II but dude, even using Dad Metal, PEQ, horizon drive physical pedal, gate, and some more EQ, nothing comes close to that weird raspy tone they have.


Which album tone are you after?


----------



## Alfredo Ortiz (Sep 20, 2019)

Paul McAleer said:


> Which album tone are you after?



Wolves within. It's the tone you hear them do in songs like Penny Weight at the very beginning. And that choppy part in wolves amongst Ravens. The new album Behold the crown, they have that same tone on this song called To Challenge Existence.

To me, those times are super hard for me to figure out. I'm very curious as to how they get such a sound.


----------



## op1e (Sep 20, 2019)

Wolf Amongst Ravens sounds very digital to me. Haven't heard a lot off that album but I'd guess that's Fractal going on there, with multiple gates in the signal chain. It starts and stops so hard I don't see how else they got that tone. I go back and forth between that and Collapse out by the fire a lot and the latter just seems like crushing, real organic 5150 tone IMO.


----------



## aesthyrian (Sep 21, 2019)

Wolves Within tone, as far as I can surmise, is a combination of two things. 

1.) I remember an interview with Justin where he said that Trent came up with an axe fx patch that has no low end at all but is very clear for the low 8 string stuff. Sounds like shit by itself(especially when they play leads) but that's where part 2 comes in. 

2.) Lee tuned his bass in the exact same octave that Trent and Justin tuned their guitars. So essentially, he provided the low end that the guitar tone lacked. 

And of course heavy gating and good muting technique.


----------



## Alfredo Ortiz (Sep 21, 2019)

Ahhhhh hhaaaaaa. So it's a combination of things. I wonder watch amp model they used in the Axe FX. But I think you answered the main question now. Thanks man everyone


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 21, 2019)

I saw them a few times over the years, but the first time I ever saw them on Summer Slaughter after Rareform came out I believe Justin was using a 6505 and had a Dual Rect as a backup and Trent had an ENGL Invader, but I don't think it was too long after that they switched over to Axe-Fx for live. Rareform was recorded with a POD XT I think. 

I want to say their Axe-Fx patches were combos of like 5150 or Recto mixed with Diezel or Uberschall. Something of that sort. However, I think Trent at some point went back to using amps live and was using the Randall Thrasher. I haven't seen them live in a long time, but if you watch videos I think that's what he is currently using. Not sure about the newer album tones, but I know it was Digital for quite a while. Not much bass in their newer patches. Trent mostly still using Blackouts I think.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Sep 21, 2019)

Alfredo Ortiz said:


> Wolves within. It's the tone you hear them do in songs like Penny Weight at the very beginning. And that choppy part in wolves amongst Ravens. The new album Behold the crown, they have that same tone on this song called To Challenge Existence.
> 
> To me, those times are super hard for me to figure out. I'm very curious as to how they get such a sound.


I don't know if it's already been said, but I'd say a lot of their tone comes down to post processing. They're incredible guitarists and sound great live. I'd still wager there's a lot of studio magic involved in getting that tone.


----------



## Velokki (Sep 21, 2019)

This is the Wolves Within patch, that sounds pretty much identical to the album. You may have to adjust the gate to accommodate your pickups.
https://axechange.fractalaudio.com/detail.php?preset=2804

I've used it for years now! Super fun to djent on.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Sep 22, 2019)

Alfredo Ortiz said:


> Wolves within. It's the tone you hear them do in songs like Penny Weight at the very beginning. And that choppy part in wolves amongst Ravens. The new album Behold the crown, they have that same tone on this song called To Challenge Existence.
> 
> To me, those times are super hard for me to figure out. I'm very curious as to how they get such a sound.



Can’t remember much of process on the album. Axefx with the uberschall or HBE model maybe?? Severe high pass parametric EQ before the drive/amp block. Not sure about cab, most likely something V30/T75 speakers. Maybe another parametric EQ after the cab block with a few upper mid spikes for that annoying half cocked wah tone.


----------

